# Buying Olive Oil



## vilasman (Nov 28, 2005)

I knew I had another question, 
So you go trolling through your local neighborhood clothing and house wares discount and clearance store,
(It seems to me that Marshall's always has more and better stuff then Ross, are there any others I should be checking out?)
And you run up on the Olive Oil Shelf and 10 or so, different brands of Olive Oils. Okay so how do YOU decide which one to get, or do you just sweep your arm across the shelf and collect one or more of all the ones that aren't cloudy?
I got lucky a few weeks ago and snagged a bottle that looked for all the world like a 5th of liqour for $7. This past weekend I saw the same 5th bottle of EVOO for $30 at a different marshall's. Now a EVOO that is $30 at marshall's must cost a small fortune at a more upscale store.

Anywho, I've noticed that EVOO come's in $5 bottle's, $10-12 bottle's and then like $20 and up. So I guess it sell's like wine. So how do you choose?


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2005)

vilasman said:
			
		

> I knew I had another question,
> So you go trolling through your local neighborhood clothing and house wares discount and clearance store,
> (It seems to me that Marshall's always has more and better stuff then Ross, are there any others I should be checking out?)
> And you run up on the Olive Oil Shelf and 10 or so, different brands of Olive Oils. Okay so how do YOU decide which one to get, or do you just sweep your arm across the shelf and collect one or more of all the ones that aren't cloudy?
> ...


 
I'll go by:

1. Where the olives/oil were grown/produced
2. Type of container it comes in. The bottle/can should be opaque or very dark


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't buy oil at Marshall's.

I buy oils I have tasted and like the flavor of.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 28, 2005)

Olive oil is one of the mysteries I am still wanting to learn about cooking. The grocer has upteen brands available. I use Bertolli, but I'm frankly not sure why. Reading this, I realize I can't recall seeing any of said oil on display in darker, opaque bottles.

If there are some good topics re: olive oil here, I'd gladly welcome the directions. I've not searched myself, frankly because I haven't had the time as of late. Even if no response is given here, I will be doing the "research" once I have more time.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2005)

I only buy EVOO that has been made in Italy.  I also only buy that which is sold in a glass bottle vs. plastic........just my preference.  So far I've been lucky and each bottle I've boughten I've enjoyed.  The bottles I've purchased average around $6.00 in my area.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 28, 2005)

Olive oil is just like wine - it varies from region to region, season to season, and the better it is the more it's going to cost - and we're not going to get the really good stuff in the US.

When it comes to EVOO - I look for the darkest green juice I can find. This changes as far as brand from year to year. I generally prefer Greek EVOO - but sometimes some Italian is better. A couple of years ago I found some EVOO marketed by "World Market" import shops - some of the best I've had in several years - and really cheap (about $5/Liter).

In a perfect world - OO would be sold in dark brown bottles or cans .... but then you couldn't see the color of the oil .... Catch 22.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 29, 2005)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Olive oil is one of the mysteries I am still wanting to learn about cooking. The grocer has upteen brands available. I use Bertolli, but I'm frankly not sure why. Reading this, I realize I can't recall seeing any of said oil on display in darker, opaque bottles.
> 
> If there are some good topics re: olive oil here, I'd gladly welcome the directions. I've not searched myself, frankly because I haven't had the time as of late. Even if no response is given here, I will be doing the "research" once I have more time.


 
This was the latest thread containing info and links. If you do use the search feature, be sure to use the advanced search to narrow your parameters

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/olive-oil-16564.html?highlight=olive


----------



## MrEd (Nov 29, 2005)

There are so many delicious brands, and I usually buy a small size, and try it first.  My preference is Greek olive oils (could be because my mom is Greek?), but there are some really good ones around.  

Go to Trader Joes, and look for an olive oil in a tall rectangular dark bottle.  The name is Santini (or something like that).  It is very good, and inexpensive.  I also use a Bertolli and Berio brands that I can find at most grocery stores.  My favorite is Tassos from Greece, and luckily our Costo has that right now for about $10 a quart.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 29, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I don't buy oil at Marshall's.
> 
> I buy oils I have tasted and like the flavor of.


 


I'm with Andy. I try to taste them first. They all taste so different that IMO you need to know what they taste like before you buy so you know how to use them.

Mine usually run about $12-15/liter.  More than supermarket oil but worth it to me.

I have a bottle of Greek oil that I am using now that is fantastic.  Got it at a Greek market in NYC.  Also have a bottle of Australian Evoo that is really nice.

Spanish olive oil oil can also be quite good.  Remember that between 30-50% of the world's olive oil is produced from olives grown in Spain.  So even if it says "Made in Italy" or "Made in Greece" it could very well be that the olives were grown in Spain and will taste as such.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 29, 2005)

I always buy Puget(available here) which is extra virgin oil. I don't know what's it's equivalent is in other countries, and if it's good stuff. It's taste varies from time to time, so I guess it's from harvest to harvest, but I stick to it anyway.


----------



## vilasman (Nov 29, 2005)

Amazingly I made a dressing tonite with the $35 EVOO and some red wine vinegar and it was not the answer.


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 29, 2005)

I only use EVOO in uncooked dishes. If cooking required, I use quality OO and if high temperature are required extra lite OO (or peanut oil) is used.

Over here, quality EVOO is sold in dark glass bottles and carry a story of the region of origin.

Sometimes we buy EVOO costing $50 for 500ml, but this is only eaten with crusty bread & the flavour is magnificent, originating from Italy. Not available in supermarkets, we have to buy it when we go to the Big Smoke.

We are also lucky to have some olive growers locally and can purchase oil from them, but haven't lately.

Go to some produce shows, have a look around, surely you can find a tasting function somewhere that will teach you what to look for.

Try putting a few drops of oil on a clean plate and mopping it up with a good quality crusty bread - sourdough or what ever, but preferrably a water bread - no milk. That will allow you to taste the base flavour of the oil.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2005)

vilasman said:
			
		

> Amazingly I made a dressing tonite with the $35 EVOO and some red wine vinegar and it was not the answer.


 
Vman

See my post HERE for my TnT vinaigrette recipe


----------

